# Brute X, Use and opinions ?



## Jfunkyfonk (Sep 28, 2012)

My dad uses one Skull works 29in draw 45lb drawback and he loves it


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

awesome bow. smooth quick and forgiving.


----------



## LEROYDOZOIS (Mar 4, 2012)

i agree.

i just wish i had more archers here in havasu, but archery talk is like one big happy family lol


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

i spend some time up in Kingman and Havasu


----------



## LEROYDOZOIS (Mar 4, 2012)

AZwarts said:


> i spend some time up in Kingman and Havasu


let me know when your down here sometime and lets do some target practice !


----------



## Tane (Nov 3, 2012)

Just bought one good value 29" draw 70lb thinking about using 450 to 500 gr arrows with qad exodus broadheads for pigs


----------

